# DIY egg tumbler



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Well , after seeing eggtumblers online for 25.00-50.00, and seeing them really small, I came up with this:










It is 2" in diameter and about 7" tall. The "egg chamber" is about 2.5"-3" high. The netting is 100% nylon fabric, 1/32" gap between the weave. I used 4 layers to ensure no eggs can fall thru it. This design will be used in a fry tank and does not have two levels of fabric to keep fish from nibbling.

Total cost: 4.35

Give me your comments please, I have a Victorian "Kyoga" flame back holding about a dozen eggs and need a place to put them.

RBFG


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry, I can not get the link to work, however if you go to that link the photo is there.

Does anyone have some input?


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

hope this link works.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Does no one have a comment? Or suggestion to modify?


----------



## Joephish (Oct 28, 2005)

Most air driven tumblers are able to regulate the flow of water across the eggs by changing the length of the superior chamber. My only suggestion (other than patience) for you is to make the area above the egg chamber longer so that you can change the length of insertion of the air stone.
You could also remove the female to a separate tank and allow her to hold to term.
The good thing about Vics is that they breed like crazy, so if this round doesn't work out, you won't have to wait very long.
good luck


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Joephish!


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

If you don't have an air pump with adjustable settings you'll definitely want to allow that air stone to be raised or lowered to affect the lift. 4 layers of mesh might clog pretty quickly as well, unless your tank is spotless. I like the air line coming in vertically from the top, i'll have to make that change to mine design, well done! :thumb: You can see it here @ http://canadafishtank.com/wp_marcel/2008/05/09/diy-egg-tumbler/


----------

